# I am watching Tombstone...



## Ken (May 29, 2006)

... and it fucking rules.  

That is all.


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2006)

I've never cared for Southern accents much, but Val Kilmer's "Doc Holiday" southern accent in that movie was so awesome that my best friend and I imitated it for weeks after we first saw that movie a long long time ago, saying crazy cool stuff in the same way as his character in the movie. Good memories.

Very cool movie.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 29, 2006)

On all counts.

Great movie, and Val's defining role.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> ... and it fucking rules.
> 
> That is all.





I'm yer huckleberry.


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> I've never cared for Southern accents much...


Sorry. I can't help it.  

Worst fake southern accent in a movie...
Keanu Reeves - "The Devil's Advocate"
[action=Shannon]shudders[/action]

And yes, Tombstone is great.


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Worst fake southern accent in a movie...
> Keanu Reeves - "The Devil's Advocate"
> [action=Shannon]shudders[/action]



I actually enjoyed that movie, but yeah, his accent wasn't that good. I don't think I'd go so far as to say "worst fake southern accent in a movie" but it's definitely somewhere on the top 10. Al Pacino was awesome in that movie (of course, he's awesome in all his movies).


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

Naren said:


> I actually enjoyed that movie, but yeah, his accent wasn't that good. I don't think I'd go so far as to say "worst fake southern accent in a movie" but it's definitely somewhere on the top 10. Al Pacino was awesome in that movie (of course, he's awesome in all his movies).


Oh, don't get me wrong. I love that movie as well. But as a guy who spent his first 21 years growing up in the South, even I shivered. I just wanted to smack him & scream _"YOU'RE DOING IT ALL WRONG, YA JACKASS!"_ 

Keanu will ALWAYS sound like Ted Theodore Logan to me.


----------



## Leon (May 29, 2006)

Keanu's bad accent in that movie just ruins it for me. not that i know southern accents that well, but i think nearly anyone who understands english can see he's really fucking it up LOL


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2006)

SAN DIMAS HIGHSCHOOL FOOTBALL RULES!


----------



## Rev2010 (May 30, 2006)

While Tombstone was good I actually really liked Wyatt Earp so much more. It's like 3 hours but it's a great story. I'll probably get flamed saying that being sooo many people hate Kevin Costner LOL  But man Dennis Quad was amazing as Doc Holiday! At first I didn't even realize it was him being he lost so much weight for the movie.


Rev.


----------



## Ken (May 30, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> While Tombstone was good I actually really liked Wyatt Earp so much more. It's like 3 hours but it's a great story. I'll probably get flamed saying that being sooo many people hate Kevin Costner LOL  But man Dennis Quad was amazing as Doc Holiday! At first I didn't even realize it was him being he lost so much weight for the movie.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Never saw Wyatt Earp, primarily for the same reason I don't try other guitars. Once I find something I like, I stick with it until it disappoints me.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> While Tombstone was good I actually really liked Wyatt Earp so much more. It's like 3 hours but it's a great story. I'll probably get flamed saying that being sooo many people hate Kevin Costner LOL  But man Dennis Quad was amazing as Doc Holiday! At first I didn't even realize it was him being he lost so much weight for the movie.
> 
> 
> Rev.


I agree it's a great movie. And probably a "better" film, from a critical standpoint, although Tombstone is a bit easier to digest. Both excellent, however, IMO. 

(Dennis Quaid did do a great job. What is it about Doc Holiday? Fascinating character, eh?)


----------



## Rev2010 (May 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What is it about Doc Holiday? Fascinating character, eh?)



Definitely. I think it's cause he was pretty much fearless, having tuberculosis and dying and all. He was also whitty (at least the movie versions of him). On top of that there was his loyalty. Those are certainly some intriguing qualities.


Rev.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

In the same vein, I administered some Unforgiven last night. Fuckin' awesome movie. Wish the scene at the end with Clint Eastwood kicking ass was like.. 2 hours long.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

Rev2010 said:


> While Tombstone was good I actually really liked Wyatt Earp so much more. It's like 3 hours but it's a great story. I'll probably get flamed saying that being sooo many people hate Kevin Costner LOL  But man Dennis Quad was amazing as Doc Holiday! At first I didn't even realize it was him being he lost so much weight for the movie.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Also a good flick. Tombstone is still penultimate though. 

"You're so drunk, you can't hit nothin'. In fact, you're probably seeing double."
"I have two guns, one for each of ya."


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Bill & Teds was just on the other day. Might be the best movie ever. Socrates Johnson! I actually yelled out "SAN DIMAS HIGHSCHOOL FOOTBALL RULES!" at my friends graduation when I was up at the podium saying a few words about him (long story). A lot of puzzled looks from the adults, laughs from my contemporaries.

Anyways yeah, Tombstone is a classic. Great mustaches.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Naren (May 30, 2006)

Every time I hear "San Dimas High School Football Rules!" I think of the song by The Ataris of the same name. 

But, yeah, whenever I watch Bill and Ted, I think "Wow, Ted ended up doing some crazy stuff after he got out of the 80's." (thinking of Keanu's other movies).

And I thought Val Kilmer's portrayal of Doc Holiday was perfect.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

Bill was erm.. He was in the Lost Boys! And erm.. That other movie!


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

Yeah it beats his riveting performance opposite Mira Sorvino in "At First Sight"  , or his Batman debacle. I still prefer the lovable cheese of "Iceman" in Top Gun over all his other parts. He was very good as Doc Holiday though indeed.



Chris said:


> And erm.. That other movie!



"Freaked". Rivals "Drop Dead Fred" and "Tank Girl" for the worst movie ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> In the same vein, I administered some Unforgiven last night. Fuckin' awesome movie. Wish the scene at the end with Clint Eastwood kicking ass was like.. 2 hours long.


My favorite western, bar none. Easily. (Tombstone is 2nd, but 'Unforgiven' is brilliant. Oscar-winning, duh.)

That's probably in my top 10 favorite movies, period.

Even better line than the Tombstone one you quote, IMO. Clint Eastwood, in 'The Outlaw Josey Wales'
_
Josey: You a bounty hunter?
Bounty hunter: A man has to do something these days to earn a living.
Josey: Dyin' ain't much of a living boy. _

 Fucking classic! You and I probably both really love those, being Roland Deschain fans n' all.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

I was talking about the dude that played Bill in Bill & Ted.


----------



## Vince (May 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Bill was erm.. He was in the Lost Boys! And erm.. That other movie!



he was the lead character in "Freaked". You know, that movie where Mr. T plays a chic.

_"I am woman. And I like me."_ 


Whenever I watch Bill & Ted's, I get nostalgic. That was filmed in Phoenix in the late 80s, and the mall in the movie is Metrocenter, where I used to hang out as a kid & teenager. It was such a cool mall in the 80s with the arcade & the ice rink & the big 2 story sculptures & all. Nowadays all that is gone & it's just another ordinary mall.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> My favorite western, bar none. Easily. (Tombstone is 2nd, but 'Unforgiven' is brilliant. Oscar-winning, duh.)
> 
> That's probably in my top 10 favorite movies, period.
> 
> ...






Eastwood has some of the coolest lines ever. There's an awesome one in Unforgiven when he shoots the bar owner at the end before killing Gene Hackman.

"You just shot an unarmed man!"
"Seems so. Guess he should have armed himself before decorating his bar with my friend."


----------



## zimbloth (May 30, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> he was the lead character in "Freaked". You know, that movie where Mr. T plays a chic.



I already said that!  ^


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> Eastwood has some of the coolest lines ever. There's an awesome one in Unforgiven when he shoots the bar owner at the end before killing Gene Hackman.
> 
> "You just shot an unarmed man!"
> "Seems so. Guess he should have armed himself before decorating his bar with my friend."


 Hell yes. I love that bit. How the whole movie just builds to that conclusion... it's a bit like when Roland finally ascends the Dark Tower, ya know? Dark, evil... but so fucking right.

Another Josey Wales line.

_Josey: When I get to likin' someone, they ain't around long.
Lone Watie: I notice when you get to dislikin' someone they ain't around for long, neither. _


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Gene Hackman had some great lines in that movie, too!

_"Corky walked into the bar and Bob shot at him, only he missed 'cause he was so damn drunk he couldn't see straight. Old Corky went for his gun and got in such a hurry that he shot his own toe off. Bob shot at Corky again and hit this $1000 mirror over the bar. Now, Bob's as good as dead because this time Corky does it right. He takes careful aim and BAM!, the cylinder explodes in that Walker Colt he was carrying; a failing common to that model. It would have been better if Corky had two guns instead of a big dick, 'cause Bob walks over and shoots him."

"You mean Bob shot him after his hand had been..."

"Well, Bob damn sure wasn't goin' to wait on him to grow another one."

--------

"Well, actually, what I heard was that you fell off your horse, drunk of course, and that you broke your bloody neck."

"I heard that one myself, Bob. Hell, I even thought I was dead 'til I found out it was just that I was in Nebraska.

--------

"First off, Corky Corcoran never carried two guns. Though he should have."

"But... no, no, he was called 'Two-Gun Corcoran.'"

"Well, a lot of people did call him 'Two-Gun' but it wasn't on account of him sporting two pistols. It was because he had a dick that was so big it was longer than the barrel of that Walker Colt he carried."_



The Dark Wolf said:


> Fucking classic! You and I probably both really love those, being Roland Deschain fans n' all.



 The Dark Tower series absolutely fucking rules. Unfortunately, every gunslinger quiz I take, I come out as Eddie.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, you are kind of a 'Honk Mafah, dude.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, well you have forgotten the face of your father!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

No I haven't. 'Tis just a bit of the rheumatis.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, the world has moved on...


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

No worries. I have a big bag of plates.


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank the gods for that, because most of my rounds are soaked.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2006)

Drying them all out will give you a headache. Better pack some _Astin_.


----------



## Drew (Jun 1, 2006)

Tombstone rocks. 

"It seems my hypocracy knows no bounds."


----------



## forelander (Jun 1, 2006)

the last dt book wasn't that great...but gunslinger and the rest ruled. The only reason I didn't like the last book was coz there were so many threads he couldv'e tied together but didn't and so many things he'd set up that he just ignored. He said it himself, deus ex machina.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2006)

noodles said:


> The Dark Tower series absolutely fucking rules. Unfortunately, every gunslinger quiz I take, I come out as Eddie.


Any links?

I found this one...

http://quizilla.com/users/SaltnSnail/quizzes/The Dark Tower Character Test/

No surprise, I came out as Roland. He's the character I felt the most affinity for. Then probably Oy.


----------



## forelander (Jun 2, 2006)

oy rules. i deem him supreme.


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

Bah. I do need to read these, don't i?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Bah. I do need to read these, don't i?


If you read 'em, you wouldn't be saying "bah." 

Of course, knowing your pedantic ass, it would turn into the big thread of literary critiscism!


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

Guilty as charged, sir.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> Guilty as charged, sir.


 I've known you _too_ long.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

forelander said:


> oy rules. i deem him supreme.



 Totally.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

The pint of stout fled across the bar... And Drew followed.


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

Clearly. I never met a stout I didn't like.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

You're a cocknozzle until you read DT, btw.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> You're a cocknozzle until you read DT, btw.


And check out Lamb of God. I shall administer 'Ashes of the Wake'


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> http://quizilla.com/users/SaltnSnail/quizzes/The Dark Tower Character Test/



That would be the one.



forelander said:


> oy rules. i deem him supreme.



Oy! Reme!



Chris said:


> The pint of stout fled across the bar... And Drew followed.


----------



## Kevan (Jun 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> SAN DIMAS HIGHSCHOOL FOOTBALL RULES!


*"Deputy Van Halen?"*


----------

